# SQL-Server-Protokoll / Primary-Key-Verletzung



## Hetthornie (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

seid wir auf den MS Sql Server 2005 Enterprise migriert haben, werden Primary-Key-Verletzungen nicht mehr im SQL-Server-Protokoll eingetragen.
Im MS Sql Server 2000 wurden diese noch protokolliert.

Kann man das einstellen was geloggt werden soll?

Gruß

TW


----------



## Hetthornie (20. Juni 2008)

Keiner solch ein Problem gehabt?


----------



## msycho (20. Juni 2008)

Meines Wissens nach werden sowohl in der 2000er als auch in der 2005er keine PK-Verletzungen protokolliert.
Eventuell wurde unter 2000 mit dem Server Agent gearbeitet?


----------



## Hetthornie (1. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Kann man das mit Warnungen realisieren?


----------



## Hetthornie (18. Juli 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich eine Primary Key Verletzung im Protokol eintragen lassen kann? Habe es über Warnung im SQL-Agent mit dem Fehlercode 2627 probiert, funktioniert aber nicht.

Evtl. hat jemand auch ein Link wo man sowas nachlesen kann.

Danke!


----------



## Kyoko (18. Juli 2008)

Wenns sagen wir nur eine Tabelle ist kannst das ganze ja über Trigger lösen?


----------



## Hetthornie (19. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.

Trigger würde ich nicht so gut finden (sind über 700 Tabellen) Ich weiß das wir auf der SQL 2000er Instanz solche Meldungen im Protokoll hatten. Weiß leider aber nicht wie das realisiert wurde.


----------

